# Single cable for dual tuner Vip622?



## dvbfan (Aug 2, 2006)

I would like to get the VIP622 box upgrade for my HD programming but
I only have a single RG6 run from outside into my living room HD TV.

How do they (installer) run that into two tuners of the Vip622? 
I hate to see they punch a hole through my wall just to run another cable.


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

dvbfan said:


> I only have a single RG6 run from outside into my living room HD TV.
> How do they (installer) run that into two tuners of the Vip622?


The ViP622 comes with a seperator which splits the single cable into two, one for each tuner. This will require you to have at least a DishPro Plus LNBF on your dish or a DPP44 switch. Either one of those are DishPro Plus capable. If you only have a DishPro LNBF and/or a DP34 switch then you will need to upgrade to one of the above or run two RG-6 cables. Warning do not use a DP34 switch with the DishPro Plus LNBF because the ViP622 will send commands to the LNBF that are not properly blocked by the switch which will result in other receivers not operating properly.

Wayne


----------



## dvbfan (Aug 2, 2006)

HD_Wayne said:


> The ViP622 comes with a seperator which splits the single cable into two, one for each tuner. This will require you to have at least a DishPro Plus LNBF on your dish or a DPP44 switch. Either one of those are DishPro Plus capable. If you only have a DishPro LNBF and/or a DP34 switch then you will need to upgrade to one of the above or run two RG-6 cables. Warning do not use a DP34 switch with the DishPro Plus LNBF because the ViP622 will send commands to the LNBF that are not properly blocked by the switch which will result in other receivers not operating properly.
> 
> Wayne


I believe they will install a Dish 1000+ for me.

Does it automatically comes with a DPP44 switch and seperator or is that something that I have to tell them to do?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

dvbfan said:


> I believe they will install a Dish 1000+ for me.
> 
> Does it automatically comes with a DPP44 switch and seperator or is that something that I have to tell them to do?


If they know what they are doing they will install the proper DPP gear.


----------



## JimFunk (Oct 12, 2005)

OK, I'm in a similar situation with only 1 cable, but I'm trying to install it myself since I thought I already have my old regular receiver setup working. I just ebay'ed a dish 1000 with a dishpro plus 110 119 lnb and a dual 129 lnb. I also bought a new 622, but I don't want to re-commit to another long contract. Now I'm a little confused how to set it up myself.

I'm not the most tech savy guy, but I thought I could do this myself and prove to be somewhat handy. From what I can tell, the dishpro plus lnb has 3 connections, 2 on the left and 1 on the right...which one do I connect it to the 622 receiver? And what is this dp44 switch? Is it included in the 622 receiver itself or do I have to go buy it (anyone can describe what this switch looks like, it might be in the box).

The reason I'm upgrading because I was thinking of getting a HDTV in the near future, but I haven't bought one yet. I wanna wait until the new models come out in the fall and see it for myself. When I do get my HDTV, I want to just plug it into my receiver and give Dish a call, and I'm watching HD programming without interruption. But for now, I don't want to sign up just yet until I get a HDTV.

So do I need to run another line? I understand this receiver can record and watch at the same time. I would love to do this with my current 1 cable setup.

TIA


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/35#dpp should get you VERY far with your install. Pictures and descriptions of the two connectors for two receivers and the single connector for a short piece of coax to the 129 LNB. The Twin isn't specific to a Dish 1000 - the external LNB connector could be something else if it weren't a 1000. If it shows a separate 300, substitute the other LNB on the 1000.

Unless you have more than 2 receivers or want to pickup a 4th satellite location, you have no need for a DPP44.


----------



## dg3274 (Aug 10, 2006)

I am interested in getting a Vip622 soon and I was also wondering about cabling. I also have only one run of RG-6 to my TV from outside. I already knew about one cable for both tuners using a separator but can you also add an OTA antenna to that single cable using diplexors?


----------



## kinigit (Jan 15, 2005)

dg3274 said:


> I am interested in getting a Vip622 soon and I was also wondering about cabling. I also have only one run of RG-6 to my TV from outside. I already knew about one cable for both tuners using a separator but can you also add an OTA antenna to that single cable using diplexors?


Yes, you can. That is the setup I currently have. I use Terk tv44 antenna which clips on to the dish. It isn't that great of an antenna but if you are close enough to the transmitters and receiving DTV signals it works well enough.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Most HD subs will get a Dish1000 (110, 119, 129), most likely with a DPP Twin and DP Dual. This will support the 3 sats to 2 receivers, either or both can be a dual tuner model with the DPP Separator.

Areas officially outside 129's footprint (map) will get a Dish 500 and a separate dish pointed at 61.5. (In some areas like far NW a separate dish for 129 gets better reception than the D1K.) That can also be a DPP Twin and DP Dual.

If your HD locals are on 118.75, there is a slight chance that you might possibly someday eventually receive a Dish 1000+ (110, 118.75, 119, 129). Since this sees 4 satellites it needs the external DPP44 switch.

*JimFunk*, you should have everything you need. If you have only 1 or 2 receivers, you don't need the DPP44 (there is no DP44). The DPP Twin (the "dishpro plus 110 119 lnb") has a DPP switch in the assembly with the LNBs. The lone connection is the input from a 3rd satellite, the other 2 are receiver outputs. With the DPP Twin and DPP Separator you do not need another line. You may want one for OTA, but even that can be combined.

*dg3274*, check this diagram: DPP Twin w/diplexers (requires Acrobat Reader)


----------



## dvbfan (Aug 2, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> ...
> If your HD locals are on 118.75, there is a slight chance that you might possibly someday eventually receive a Dish 1000+ (110, 118.75, 119, 129). Since this sees 4 satellites it needs the external DPP44 switch.
> 
> ...


Bobabird:Why do you say "possibly someday"?

Besides HD Locals, if one need to sub to the Internationals at 118.75 (plus regular HD metallic pack), they suppose to give a new subscriber a Dish 1000+ with a DPP44 switch and a pair of DPP too (for single RG6 run to a single VIP622 receiver). Correct?

Can someone please verify my diagram? Please see here.

One thing I don't understand, will the remote able to work properly in room 2?

Thank you.


----------



## JimFunk (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you. I will check out the other site to see how to hook it up.

To think of it now, it is kind of strange to only use 1 cable, and I can actually record and watch at the same time. Very cool! I can't wait until I get a new HDTV to really see what HD programming is all about.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dvbfan said:


> Bobabird:Why do you say "possibly someday"?


It is possible that more HD local markets will be placed on "118" ... if one of those markets is yours you'll need a plus dish.


dvbfan said:


> Can someone please verify my diagram? Please see here.


The feed from the DPP44 should go directly to the "DPP separator" connected to the two inputs on the back of the ViP-622 DVR. This would go where you have labeled "DPP Switch 2". "DPP Switch 1" isn't needed. One output of the DPP44 has both tuner feeds on it (TV1 and TV2).


dvbfan said:


> One thing I don't understand, will the remote able to work properly in room 2?


That close? Probably. It is a UHF remote and they do have decent ranges. Plenty of posts complaining about neighbors changing channels so the range inside a house should be ok.

DPP is cool ... two tuners on one cable.


----------



## dvbfan (Aug 2, 2006)

James Long said:


> It is possible that more HD local markets will be placed on "118" ... if one of those markets is yours you'll need a plus dish.The feed from the DPP44 should go directly to the "DPP separator" connected to the two inputs on the back of the ViP-622 DVR. This would go where you have labeled "DPP Switch 2". "DPP Switch 1" isn't needed. One output of the DPP44 has both tuner feeds on it (TV1 and TV2).That close? Probably. It is a UHF remote and they do have decent ranges. Plenty of posts complaining about neighbors changing channels so the range inside a house should be ok.
> 
> DPP is cool ... two tuners on one cable.


James:
Thanks for the info. So, only one DPP separator is needed. huh?

Say, how to provide power to the DPP44 switch outside? I don't have an AC outlet at all outside the house on the sat pole.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

dvbfan said:


> James:
> Thanks for the info. So, only one DPP separator is needed. huh?
> 
> Say, how to provide power to the DPP44 switch outside? I don't have an AC outlet at all outside the house on the sat pole.


They use a Power Inserter to power the switch outside. Behind one of your receivers they plug in a little power adapter that connects between your Sat Line and your Tuner 1 port. That sends power back through the co-ax to the switch, while allowing the amplified signal into the tuner. You don't need an outlet outside near the switch, but you will need an open outlet near one of your receivers. Considering that most people have a TV, Game System, DISH Receiver, Sound System and DVD Player all in their entertainment system cabinet, you might be hard pressed for an open outlet near your receiver. Make sure you're got an open outlet, or at least a bigger surge protector to accomodate when they do the install.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The open outlet and power inserter can be anywhere on the cable between the receiver and the dish (although "anywhere" would exclude hot or wet locations).

I have my power inserter in my basement.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Remember the power inserter must go to port 1 on the DPP44.

I haven't seen a 1000+ yet. Is a 44 required?


----------



## dg3274 (Aug 10, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> *dg3274*, check this diagram: *DPP Twin w/diplexers* (requires Acrobat Reader)


That looks pretty similar to what I was thinking. However, that diagram shows using the backfeed instead of an OTA antenna. I assume I can just subsitute an OTA instead of using the backfeed so that it looks something like this:

http://images1.filecloud.com/227271/dish.JPG
(NOTE: I can not post links yet since I dont have 5 posts. Please copy and paste the above link and add the "h" to the beginning. Thanks!)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That looks good. (Assuming you have a DPP Twin on that Dish1000 and the 129 LNB is connected to the input on the DPP Twin.)



> I haven't seen a 1000+ yet. Is a 44 required?


Yes. There are four individual outputs from the dish. The Plus LNB isn't a Twin like on some D500's and D1000's.


----------



## dg3274 (Aug 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> That looks good. (Assuming you have a DPP Twin on that Dish1000 and the 129 LNB is connected to the input on the DPP Twin.)


Thanks for confirming that for me.

Now my question is if I go order new service consisting of:
1. Platinum HD Package
2. Locals
3. One HDTV with DVR
4. Zero SD TV's

Will the installer bring a Vip622 and a Dish 1000 antenna with the aforementioned LNBs?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dg3274 said:


> Will the installer bring a Vip622 and a Dish 1000 antenna with the aforementioned LNBs?


They should. There is an option of installing using a DPP44 switch, but with a single receiver install using the DPPTwin is easier.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

dvbfan said:


> Bobabird:Why do you say "possibly someday"?


I was referring to the multiple delays, reschedules, and unavailaibility of the Plus dish as related in several other threads. Should be a temporary situation.


----------



## dg3274 (Aug 10, 2006)

I have one more question.

In the diagram I posted above I showed diplexers in place for my OTA antenna. I forgot to mention that they are power-pass diplexers. My antenna has a built in amp and draws its 12v power from the sat rcvr via the diplexers. Is this still ok to use with the DISH 1000 and Vip622?


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

dvbfan said:


> I believe they will install a Dish 1000+ for me.
> 
> Does it automatically comes with a DPP44 switch and seperator or is that something that I have to tell them to do?





ssmith10pn said:


> Remember the power inserter must go to port 1 on the DPP44.
> 
> I haven't seen a 1000+ yet. Is a 44 required?


The 1000+ dish requires an external switch. The current packaging that I have seen includes the DPP44 with the 1000+ dish. So the installer should have everything you need.

Wayne


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> The 1000+ dish requires an external switch. The current packaging that I have seen includes the DPP44 with the 1000+ dish. So the installer should have everything you need.


That explains why the price went through the roof.


----------



## dvbfan (Aug 2, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> That explains why the price went through the roof.


The price of the Dish 1000+ antenna package?

But, Dish gives that for free to new subscriber or existing subscriber who willing to upgrade isn't it?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

dvbfan said:


> The price of the Dish 1000+ antenna package?
> 
> But, Dish gives that for free to new subscriber or existing subscriber who willing to upgrade isn't it?


I believe the answer is they will give it to you if you need it for your HD local. Heard different things menioned for those who want it for International's.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

dvbfan said:


> The price of the Dish 1000+ antenna package?
> 
> But, Dish gives that for free to new subscriber or existing subscriber who willing to upgrade isn't it?


I'm a dealer. I have to BUY them. That's what I was refering to.

As far as I know the "+" is only required for international packages.

Edit: I see there are HD locals there also in St. Louis, MO / Detroit, MI / Raleigh Durham, NC / Indianapolis, IN


----------

